
Christopher Nolan returns '2001: A Space Odyssey' to its original glory - sohkamyung
http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/movies/la-ca-mn-christopher-nolan-2001-20180503-story.html
======
dustinmoorenet
I get the same feeling hearing 'emotional information' about the imperfections
inherent in the film development process as I do about hearing 'warmth' in
vinyl records. If you can produce a better print from using the negatives,
great, but digitize it. Those negatives are only going to last so long. Add
your warmth and emotion in After Effects.

------
wmf
I love Nolan's movies and part of me geeks out about strapping Imax cameras to
airplanes, but his attachment to film and theaters is so clearly putting him
on the wrong side of history. Hopefully they'll do a 4K Blu-ray release of
2001 based on his restoration.

~~~
berberous
Seeing Interstellar and Dunkirk in 70mm IMAX were the two best moviegoing
experiences of my life. The scale and detail of true 70mm IMAX film is totally
unmatched by a mere 4K blu-ray. It is definitely not economical to shoot or
project such film, and something that will sadly probably die out, but I am
grateful he keeps doing it.

